# Spring is in the air



## Overread (Jan 22, 2011)

So I've less and less time to catch up on the backlog from last year before its warm enough for me to come out of my winter shell and get the camera out there (or more correctly getting nearer to when its not going to be muddy every single day )

So one oldie from last year - a Springtail: 






link to larger
f6.3, ISO 100, 1/200

Taken with Canon 400D, Canon MPE 65mm macro lens, speedlite 580EX2+lumiquest softbox

I might even have used an aperture too small for that shot, its always hard to know when down at 5:1 magnification, there is a fine line between shooting near wide open and shooting too closed down. That and its razor thin depth of field no matter what you shoot at (I've a great shot of this springtails behind as he makes his escape ). 

Still a good result, might have oversharpened a little in editing, and the light is not exactly what I want with all the strong reflections from the moist surface. Sadly this type of shot is flash essential so its a battle with the flash unit to get it to come out right. This was with an older lighting setup of a simple 580EX2 and a softbox for the lighting.


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 22, 2011)

Thats really awesome. Great shot.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice shot, indeed! Looks really good.


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks very much guys


----------



## MJLphotographics (Jan 24, 2011)

Great Shot


----------



## Overread (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 24, 2011)

They are calling for a foot of snow tomorrow, ontop of the two or three we have gotten in the last two weeeks.  Either way, awesome shot!

Regards,
Jake


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice shot!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 25, 2011)

Excellent quality

Regards


----------



## MWG (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea, amazing macro shot. Its cool to see something other than flowers.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 25, 2011)

Impressive! How long is that little guy in real life? Is that a yellow sand grain beside?!!?! Most be so tricky shooting 5:1!! I'm still working on 1:1 ratio


----------



## Overread (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the compilments all 
And with all the snow falling I hope to see some more snowy vistas around the site  

Marc - the little thing is about 2mm roughly in length so yep its a whole other world of shooting. 5:1 really is a big challenge all around for macro work, results are great, but it can be so tricky (esp when the subject insists upon moving around as well).


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice shot. Would have made a nice stack too but not on the move 
Can't wait until spring. I can only get so many snow and ice pictures lol.


----------



## Overread (Jan 25, 2011)

Yah I'd love to get some stacked shots of springtails - just the little devils will insist on crawling around!


----------

